# Fairway Mats



## jimjoachim (Nov 6, 2017)

Recently moved golf clubs and of course for the first time ever they have decided to start using fairway mats in the winter months. 

There was a lot of moaning about it on Saturday in the club after. Personally I didn't find them too bad when playing full shots but did stuggle a little with them in and around the greens. 

Does anyone else use them? Any tips for pitching and chipping off them?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2017)

We went to them a couple of years ago for shots on the fairway,though we don't go on them till the end of this month. If anything chipping is easy, you always get a good lie and the ball aways had plenty of spin, so you can go straight at the flag.

best way to get used to them is practice chipping from them as much as you can, until you get used to it.


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			We went to them a couple of years ago for shots on the fairway,though we don't go on them till the end of this month. If anything chipping is easy, you always get a good lie and the ball aways had plenty of spin, so you can go straight at the flag.

best way to get used to them is practice chipping from them as much as you can, until you get used to it.
		
Click to expand...


Are these the ones you would use?
https://www.fairwayproductsonline.co.uk/docs/winter_golf_mat_leaflet.pdf

I couldn't decide which side was better for chipping. with the grassy side it felt like I didn't have any feel. with the other side you needed perfect contact


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2017)

Fairway mats?? Literally never heard of that. That sounds awful. Might as well go to the driving range and save yourself some money if you're hitting everything off a mat anyway.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			Are these the ones you would use?
https://www.fairwayproductsonline.co.uk/docs/winter_golf_mat_leaflet.pdf

I couldn't decide which side was better for chipping. with the grassy side it felt like I didn't have any feel. with the other side you needed perfect contact
		
Click to expand...

No We use these. we are given them by the club and you either keep your own one or stick it back in the bin next to the locker room door after your round.



Nairn Dunbar use the same as yours and all the guys i know use the smooth side to hit off.

tried one of those but preferred ours


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Fairway mats?? Literally never heard of that. That sounds awful. Might as well go to the driving range and save yourself some money if you're hitting everything off a mat anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all.  You're still playing a round of golf with your friends.  It's just winter protection rules.  Our club has them as mandatory from last week or you can hit from the first cut of rough.  I don't mind them as I know it's for the good of the course.  
I use a Divot End Smart Mat (aka Rocket Launcher) fairway mat which I prefer over the two previously mentioned above.
Divot End Fairway Mat


----------



## shortgame (Nov 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Fairway mats?? Literally never heard of that. That sounds awful. Might as well go to the driving range and save yourself some money if you're hitting everything off a mat anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if you like your fairways to be clear of divots come Spring, lots of courses insist on it (Including I believe St.Andrews)


----------



## PCWOX (Nov 6, 2017)

Fairway mats are very common in Scotland, but less so South of the border.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Hate them with a passion!

Courses have lasted without them, in some cases for over 100 years, including through the boom time of the sport in the 80's and 90's. I appreciate they do provide an element of protection but are they really necessary when fairways take just a few weeks in the spring to recover following divoting work? 

But 5 months worth of mats - no, I just don't agree.


----------



## IanG (Nov 6, 2017)

Yep, mandatory for us between Christmas and end of Feb. When I joined I found it a bit odd, but quickly got used to it. Hardest part is coming off the mats in March and having to make a clean strike again!

If your course gets a lot of play in the winter it is well worth the small inconvenience.

I fancy trying one of the divot end type mentioned above - being able to slip it in your back pocket seems very handy.


----------



## IanG (Nov 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			But 5 months worth of mats - no, I just don't agree.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed, if my place was mats for 5 months I'd have a different view.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2017)

We switched to them last week. Doesn't bother me at all, don't find it any more difficult to hit off a mat than playing off the fairway.


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 6, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Not at all.  You're still playing a round of golf with your friends.  It's just winter protection rules.  Our club has them as mandatory from last week or you can hit from the first cut of rough.  I don't mind them as I know it's for the good of the course.  
I use a Divot End Smart Mat (aka Rocket Launcher) fairway mat which I prefer over the two previously mentioned above.
Divot End Fairway Mat

Click to expand...

Hmm, this looks interesting. I assume we are just allowed to use whatever one we want although im not sure. 
Our place have us using them fairways and rough. Reckon this would sit okay in the rough?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yep, mandatory for us between Christmas and end of Feb. When I joined I found it a bit odd, but quickly got used to it. Hardest part is coming off the mats in March and having to make a clean strike again!

*If your course gets a lot of play in the winter it is well worth the small inconvenience.*

I fancy trying one of the divot end type mentioned above - being able to slip it in your back pocket seems very handy.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, we are on them a bit longer than you but then again we are much further north. 

The club were finding with the milder winters of the last few years far more were playing and the fairways were getting destroyed with little or no growth for 3 or 4 months and the course was not recovering until may or june sometimes. the drop to the side raised the same issues, the first cut was destroyed when we were doing that so made sense.

agree with the getting used to hitting off grass again once you go back on, it  can take a few games .


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Not at all.  You're still playing a round of golf with your friends.  It's just winter protection rules.  Our club has them as mandatory from last week or you can hit from the first cut of rough.  I don't mind them as I know it's for the good of the course.  
I use a Divot End Smart Mat (aka Rocket Launcher) fairway mat which I prefer over the two previously mentioned above.
Divot End Fairway Mat

Click to expand...

Hang on - so the club provides you with mats right? Surely you don't have to buy them yourself?


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Hang on - so the club provides you with mats right? Surely you don't have to buy them yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, we had to pay Â£4.50 for the privilege. Visitors have to pay Â£5 refundable deposit. 
I'm trying to find out if we have to use their mat or whether we can use a different one. 

It is not ideal but tend to agree about protecting the course. Do feel it should be needs must rather than standard for winter months.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Hang on - so the club provides you with mats right? Surely you don't have to buy them yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they do but as I said, I prefer the other type which is why I bought it.  Â£10 for mine (including the tees) which is the same price as a sleeve of balls.  A small price in my eyes.  
And as was said above, the winters are much milder and courses don't shut down as much due to frost and snow as they used to.  But it's still cold out there so the grass doesn't grow hence course protection.


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, it's a north / south thing.... never seen it anywhere I've played.   Understand why it might be necessary in some places.  Grass still growing down here


----------



## CliveW (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, golf is a very North/South thing. Up here at Blairgowrie, we use fairway mats from November through to March which is very common even on links courses. I played at St. Andrews on Saturday and it was mats from the fairways but I'm at Elie tomorrow and there are no mats. Other courses will not use mats until January, it is all dependent on the type of soil and the greenkkeeper.

One thing we don't have here, which appears to be common down south, is hedgehog wheels. I'd never heard of them until I read about them here. I actually saw some not that long ago and I would have thought they would do more harm than good, but that is another debate.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Has taken a couple or more years or so but Iâ€™ve eventually got our Vlub to accept the idea of Optional Mats...  the owners of the course donâ€™t want to be thought of as a â€˜Mats Clubâ€™ & as weâ€™re open through all types of weather get lots of visitors from the adjoining Private Clubs when they are shut.
Optional wonâ€™t fully protect the course but it will help & hopefully send a strong message to members who couldnâ€™t give a toss about care-of-the-course. Weâ€™ll see. Divot end are the preferred mat choice at our neighbours, Sandmoor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			One thing we don't have here, which appears to be common down south, is hedgehog wheels. I'd never heard of them until I read about them here. I actually saw some not that long ago and I would have thought they would do more harm than good, but that is another debate.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Northumberland and it is the same. Never seen nor heard of hedgehog wheels until this forum. They are a bigger pain as they are not cheap. I don't know any courses that use fairway mats but some do require you to hit from the first cut. Seems an odd one that, as has previously been highlighted.


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 6, 2017)

also, for those using the mats. is it normal to have to use it everywhere?
the new rule at ours is for fairways and rough. if you even have a chip from the fringe it must be from the mat. 
basically, every shot that isn't with putter must be off the mat. Is that normal??


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			also, for those using the mats. is it normal to have to use it everywhere?
the new rule at ours is for fairways and rough. if you even have a chip from the fringe it must be from the mat. 
basically, every shot that isn't with putter must be off the mat. Is that normal??
		
Click to expand...

We are everywhere except the Rough really, unless you are using the putter. i think its a big advantage chipping, as its almost impossible to duff it off the mats we use and you get loads of spin. I know Leven use them everywhere including the rough. I think i remember Bomber telling me it was because they had so many winter members and the place was getting destroyed over the winter.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 6, 2017)

Every club within 10 miles square of me uses them apart from one which is a pay and play. 

I abandon my club around December and go there with a society. 
Itâ€™s open whatever the weather including snow.

I just canâ€™t play off a mat. I look at it and Iâ€™m instantly annoyed and donâ€™t want to play.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			Are these the ones you would use?
https://www.fairwayproductsonline.co.uk/docs/winter_golf_mat_leaflet.pdf

I couldn't decide which side was better for chipping. with the grassy side it felt like I didn't have any feel. with the other side you needed perfect contact
		
Click to expand...

I shaved off most of the bristles on mine so it sat a little lower, otherwise the ball seemed to be about an inch too high. I find the shorter bristles easier to play off than the flat side.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			One thing we don't have here, which appears to be common down south, is hedgehog wheels. I'd never heard of them until I read about them here. I actually saw some not that long ago and I would have thought they would do more harm than good, but that is another debate.
		
Click to expand...

On the advice of our green keeper we had last winter free of hedgehog wheels and he has come back and said the course suffered no more damage in a very wet winter than it had done the year before, equally wet using them. We have never used mats and I think many would leave if they were introduced. That simple. I'd certainly look to join a local club not using them. We never seem to have an issue with the quality of the fairways once Spring comes


----------



## HairyBullet (Feb 13, 2019)

October to March at our club,they aren't mandatory but the majority use them,i personally don't unless ive got a muddy lie or want to hit a driver off the deck.


----------



## HairyBullet (Feb 13, 2019)

Ha Ha,just reaised this is an old thread,it popped up on the search function


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Not at all.  You're still playing a round of golf with your friends.  It's just winter protection rules.  Our club has them as mandatory from last week or you can hit from the first cut of rough.  I don't mind them as I know it's for the good of the course.
I use a Divot End Smart Mat (aka Rocket Launcher) fairway mat which I prefer over the two previously mentioned above.
Divot End Fairway Mat

Click to expand...

Completely agree with Robster. I use the same mat, that I got for about Â£10 7 years ago. It is light and compact, stays in my bag all year so I don't forget it or lose it.

Golf, certainly in Scotland, is not exactly a 365 day per year pursuit and I'd rather head into the season in a few weeks with a reasonably well maintained course rather than having patches of sand and repaired divots at every landing area. 

Up here, there are no 'proper' competitions on during the winter (usually there is a winter league where you simply 'play the course as it is' whether that is with short tees, temp greens etc.) But there are no medals or opportunity to change to your handicap.

For those that haven't used mats before. I'd say it is quite a bit easier, effectively giving yourself a perfect lie on every shot. And you find when the mats go off that you might hit a few tops.

However, for me, still better than not playing.

Temp greens however... I don't enjoy and would tend to not bother playing if these were on.


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Feb 13, 2019)

Donâ€™t mind playing off mats and recently changed to one of those divotends from the original Astro hanging from my bag.
Winter greens I wouldnâ€™t get out my bed for though feel they are a nonsense and would rather they just shut the course to protect it


----------



## LGC2019 (Feb 13, 2019)

We use fairway mats in the Winter.  Generally I don't have a problem with them as I do think the course benefits during the summer months.  If you are on the fairway we do have a rule that gives you the option to move your ball to the nearest point of the rough (not nearer the hole) and place it if you wish.

Make sure you stick a tee in the mat at the back (if it has a small hole) when playing a shot. The amount of players I see hitting a shot and the mat goes further than the ball!


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 13, 2019)

One club I play doesnâ€™t need them as the drainage is brilliant and has a lot of run off due to itâ€™s location.

The other club has been on mats since December.

Donâ€™t mind playing either, itâ€™s for the good of the course due to less efficient drainage and location so I appreciate that. Rather have good conditions to play off in summer. Infact theyâ€™re still allowing buggies on the front 9 at the better draining club which I object to.

I prefer playing off grass, the mats from 100 yards in on wet receptive greens just equals SPINNNN!!

Fun if you are larking about But one thing I love most about winter is target golf so it detracts from that.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			One club I play doesnâ€™t need them as the drainage is brilliant and has a lot of run off due to itâ€™s location.

The other club has been on mats since December.

Donâ€™t mind playing either, itâ€™s for the good of the course due to less efficient drainage and location so I appreciate that. Rather have good conditions to play off in summer. Infact theyâ€™re still allowing buggies on the front 9 at the better draining club which I object to.

I prefer playing off grass, the mats from 100 yards in on wet receptive greens just equals SPINNNN!!

Fun if you are larking about But one thing I love most about winter is target golf so it detracts from that.
		
Click to expand...

our reason for having them is nothing to do with wet fairways, its more to do with the cold temps and there is little or no growth for maybe 4 or 5 months if its a cold winter. merely to prevent too much damage to the fairways over winter.

played today and one of the guys in my 4 ball who lives in Edinburgh and was using a solid (hard plastic) backing with astro on the hitting side mat made by some company in Fife. had a go with it.... ooosh, was like hitting of a roof tile, horrible


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2019)

Optional at my club.
I use one and find it very useful. 
They do protect the course.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2019)

We have them December, January, February from fairway and first cut.  I don't mind them but not overly happy that club made us use them off the fairway in winter medals.  This is allowed by CONGU.
Hitting a long shot into the wind off a mat is not easy, far too much spin on the ball.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2019)

They don't bother me at all. They're used for a reason. 

It's hardly a hardship hitting off a mat. Certainly not a reason to stop playing the course and go to the range instead. Winter golf is about exercise and fresh air. Not anything to be taken seriously.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 13, 2019)

Can someone use a fairway matt in a qualifier from the tee ??? Possibly should be a separate topic but probably not worth one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2019)

We are using them this winter for the first time, everywhere. Largely due to the course being burnt up throughout last summer. Took a bit of getting used to, but great lie every time and get loads of spin playing into greens. We have also been asked to use them on par 3 tees, and any other tee when using an iron. Can see the course recovering but it still needs tlc, so happy to keep using them.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2019)

jimjoachim said:



			Are these the ones you would use?
https://www.fairwayproductsonline.co.uk/docs/winter_golf_mat_leaflet.pdf

I couldn't decide which side was better for chipping. with the grassy side it felt like I didn't have any feel. with the other side you needed perfect contact
		
Click to expand...

This is my preferred mat & I've tried a few.
Smooth side up for 4 to 7 irons, woods & rescues using about 1 club moreâ€¦. which need sweeping off......  grassy side for wedges which still require a very positive strike for best effect & spin.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Can someone use a fairway matt in a qualifier from the tee ??? Possibly should be a separate topic but probably not worth one.
		
Click to expand...

You can certainly use them in Q Comps when Preferred lies in use, but I'm unclear if can be used off the tee. Makes sense to do so as Par 3 tees need protection but I recall reading something that suggested not...  never looked it up further so happy to hear if anyone knows


----------



## rulefan (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't see why not but will get confirmation.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Can someone use a fairway matt in a qualifier from the tee ???
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Confirmed.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said: 




			Can someone use a fairway matt in a qualifier from the tee ???
		
Click to expand...




rulefan said:



			Yes. Confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  that makes sense....  thanks for confirming


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 14, 2019)

The rules at our club is that mats to be used from fairways at all times in the winter or from the rough.  What really annoys me is when I go on the course and see divots on the fairway who, because they don't agree with them, decide not to use them, irrespective of the club rules.  And for the par 3's where again we say that mats must be used, they get torn up because people don't use them.  That's just pure selfishness in my book.  
As has been said, it's the fact the grass doesn't grow in the winter in the cold which causes the issues.


----------



## Sats (Feb 14, 2019)

Never used one in my life, but if it has a benefit for the spring/summer months then i'd suck it up and use them - after all it is winter and there are places where literally courses are closed due to bad weather.


----------

